# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  ερωτηση

## maria210800

ποια απο ολες τις ουσιες πιστευεται οτι ειναι πιο εθιστικη και γιατι αλλοι ανθρωποι επηρρεαζονται και αλλοι εθιζονται κατα την αποψη σας?κατα την αποψη μου ολα ξεκινανε απο το αλκοολ.εσεις τι νομιζεται?

----------


## keep_walking

Πιο εθιστικη?Πιστευω η νικοτινη αν κρινεις και απο τα ποσοστα των καπνιστων σε σχεση με τους αλκοολικους.
Τωρα δεν το εχω μελετησει πολυ το θεμα αλλα νομιζω παιζει και ρολο η κληρονομικοτητα εκτος των αλλων.

----------


## episkeptis

η πιο εθιστικη ουσια πρεπει να ειναι η πρεζα. απ\'οτι λενε ειναι και σωματικη και ψυχολογικη η εξαρτηση, ετσι νομιζω τουλαχιστο. το αλκοολ μια χαρα ειναι ουτε πειραζει να το παρακανεις που και που αρκει να μη σε χαλαει αλλα να σου φτιαχνει τη διαθεση

----------


## arktos

θα συμφωνήσω με τον κιπ.η πρέζα κόβεται πιο εύκολα σπ΄ότι το τσιγάρο.

----------


## maria210800

ναι ρε παιδια και εγω που μπορω να πω οτι το τσουζω πολλες φορες αλλες βεβαια με χαλαει και αλλες με φτιαχνει το ποτο εχω καταφερει πολλες φορες να το αποφυγω αλλα ξερετε τι?πολλες φορες το νιωθω μεσα μου να λυσαει και να ζηταει αλλο και δεν μπορω να ανισταθω.δεν μπορω να πιω σαν κανονικος ανθρωπος αν δεν λιποθυμησω που λεει ο λογος δενσταματαω και το τσιγαρο τα ιδια.αστα βραστα αλλα το σιγουρο ειναι οτι απο την στιγμη που θα καπνισεις και θα μαθεις στο ρημαδι το ποτο τοτε....κοντα ειναι και τα υπολοιπα.ομως πολλοι λενε κανω πρεζα γιατι ειχα πολλα προβληματα που δεν μπορουσα να ξεπερασω.πωσ γινεται ρε γαμωτο αυτη η ατυπη αν μπορω να το πω ετσι επιλογη?

----------


## husband

Η πίο εθιστική ουσία είναι η ουσία που περιέχεται στην σοκολάτα. Το ποσοστό χρήσης της είναι 100% του πληθυσμού της γής. Η εξάρτηστη σε αυτή τεράστια (κανείς δεν μπορεί να φανταστεί ένα κόσμο χωρίς την απόλαυση της σοκολάτας). Οι δε παρενέργειες θα ανακοινωθούν σε 30 χρόνια όταν θα έχουμε ξεμπερδέψει με το τσιγάρο (ένα ένα μας τα βγάζουν τα φασούλια). Μη ξεχνάτε πως όπως και τοτσιγάρο στον περασμένο αιώνα θεωρούνταν και τα δύο θεραπευτικές ουσίες. Προς το παρών μας λένε μόνο για την νικοτίνη μην γίνουν τσατάλια εντελώς τα νεύρα μας.

----------


## arktos

θα βγει η αδερφή μου μου πιο εθισμένη από μένα! να το δω κι αυτό!!

----------


## husband

Συγκάτοικοι είμαστε όλοι στην τρέλα.......
Σοφά λόγια......

Λίγο γέλιο πάντα κάνει καλό

----------


## maria210800

ατσε και ετσι οπως παει το πραγμα θα βγω μεγαλο μαστουρι.πινω καπνιζω τρωω σοκολατες πινω αντικαταθλιπτικα αγχολυτικα ρα μπας και οταν αρχισω την πρεζα μου περασουν ολα?χαχαχα

----------


## Aphelia

Μαρία, έκανες μια ερώτηση για το πως γίνεται η επιλογή της πρέζας. Το σημαντικότερο είναι το περιβάλλον. Αν δεν υπάρχει στο περιβάλλον πρέζα το θεωρώ αδύνατο να αρχίσει κάποιος να ψάχνει να τη βρει γιατί έχει προβλήματα. 
Στην Ελλάδα ξεκινάνε πιστεύω για 4 λόγους οι οποίοι όμως συνδέονται.
1) κάνουν μαλακά ναρκωτικά. Το χόρτο είναι πολύ διαδεδομένο. Οι έμποροι όμως φυσικά θα προσπαθήσουν να προωθήσουν σκληρότερα για περισσότερο εθισμό και μεγαλύτερα κέρδη. Οπότε όταν θα σου πει ο έμπορος που σε προμηθεύει ότι αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχει χόρτο αλλά μπορεί να σου δώσει πρέζα για αντικατάσταση και δεν είναι τίποτα σημαντικό την επόμενη φορά θα σου έχει χόρτο, σκέφτεσαι σιγά μια φορά είναι ας το κάνω τώρα που θέλω να φτιαχτώ και βλέπουμε. (δεν είναι δική μου ιδέα όλο αυτό, μου το έχει περιγράψει άνθρωπος μέσα σε αυτά)
2) κάνουν οι φίλοι, μιλάνε συνέχεια για το πόσο ωραία νιώθουν, και σε τρώει η περιέργεια, πιστεύεις ότι εσύ θα είσαι δυνατός και απλά θα δοκιμάσεις.
3) είσαι απελπισμένος, χάλια ψυχολογικά. Έχει περάσει στο μυαλό σου ότι με την πρέζα θα χαρείς λίγο και την αναζητάς από γνωστούς που ξέρεις ότι κάνουν. Αυτό ισχύει και για το τσιγάρο. Ξέρω ανθρώπους που δε κάπνιζαν και όταν τους έτυχε κάτι το αναζήτησαν γιατί τους έχει περάσει ότι το τσιγάρο χρησιμοποιείται για τη στενοχώρια.
4) από αντίδραση. Αυτός πρέπει να είναι ο λιγότερο διαδεδομένος λόγος αλλά ξέρω ότι γίνεται και σε άλλα πράγματα (εγώ π.χ. έτσι άρχισα το τσιγάρο).

----------


## keep_walking

> Η πίο εθιστική ουσία είναι η ουσία που περιέχεται στην σοκολάτα. Το ποσοστό χρήσης της είναι 100% του πληθυσμού της γής. Η εξάρτηστη σε αυτή τεράστια (κανείς δεν μπορεί να φανταστεί ένα κόσμο χωρίς την απόλαυση της σοκολάτας). Οι δε παρενέργειες θα ανακοινωθούν σε 30 χρόνια όταν θα έχουμε ξεμπερδέψει με το τσιγάρο (ένα ένα μας τα βγάζουν τα φασούλια). Μη ξεχνάτε πως όπως και τοτσιγάρο στον περασμένο αιώνα θεωρούνταν και τα δύο θεραπευτικές ουσίες. Προς το παρών μας λένε μόνο για την νικοτίνη μην γίνουν τσατάλια εντελώς τα νεύρα μας


Δεν αμφιβαλλω οτι ειναι ετσι οπως τα λες αλλα δεν νοιωθω την αναγκη να φαω σοκολατα.Δηλαδη οχι οτι δεν τρωω σοκολατες αλλα μια στις τοσες συνηθως αν βρεθει καμμια μες στο σπιτι τρωω ενα κομματι.
Ενω με το τσιγαρο με του ξυπναω το πρωτο που σκεφτομαι ειναι τσιγαρο και καφες...και το τσιγαρο με συνοδευει ολη μερα.
Γιατι δηλαδη να πουμε για τη σοκολατα και να μη πουμε για τη ζαχαρη?
Οσο για την πρεζα σιγουρα πιστευω προκαλει μεγαλυτερο εθισμο (εννοω πχ ηρωινη οχι το \"αθωο\" χορτο) αλλα δεν ειναι διαδεδομενη και αποφευγεται...εγω δεν θα δοκιμαζα ποτε.
Το χορτο οπως μας ειπαν και σε επισημη διαλεξη στο στρατο μπορει να ειναι πιο ακινδυνο σε συγκριση με το αλκοολ αλλα ειναι παρανομο...και για αυτο πρεπει να αποφευγεται.
Τωρα κατα ποσο ειναι λογικο το αλκοολ να ειναι νομιμο και το χορτο παρανομο ειναι αλλο θεμα.
Οχι βεβαια οτι ειναι καλο να καπνιζεις χορτο (συμφωνα με κατι ερευνες μπορει να οδηγησει και σε ψυχικες παθησεις)...αλλα δεν ειναι καλο και να πινεις αλκοολ.

----------


## maria210800

παιδια καλα τα λεμε ολοι η ουσια ειναι το τι θα γινει απο εδω και στο εξης.εγω κηπ πρωτα αναβω το τσιγαρο το πρωι και μετα ανοιγω τα ματια μου.και απο τα νευρα και τις κακοτυχιες που μου εχουν τυχει τελευταια κανω τον σταυρο μου που την εχω γλιτωσει απο την πρεζα.
αφελια καλα τα λες κουκλα μου και εγω 3 μερες πριν μιλησα με ενα παιδι που κανι χασις και του λεω γιατι βρε παιδι μου?και μου λεει οτι ετσι μας θελουνε οι γκομενες και οσοι κανουμε μετραμε κιολας,καταλαβες?ο ελληνας το μονο που τον νοιαζει σε τελικη ειναι να δειχνεται.μου φαινεται

----------


## Helena

η πιο εθιστική και ευρέως διαδεδομένη -αθώα υποτίθεται-ουσία είναι η καφείνη:P

----------


## maria210800

μπα ξερεις κατι ελενα?μου απαγορευσαν να πινω καφεινη τωρα με τις κρισεις και δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα στο να την κοψω αλλα το τσιγαρο και το ποτο ζοριζομαι πολυ

----------


## Helena

εντάξει βάλε στην λίστα το τσιγάρο και το ποτό τότενες:P
εγώ πάλι δηλώνω εξαρτημένη απο την καφείνη

----------


## Τίνα

Ρε παιδιά, δε βλέπετε τα χάλια όσων προσπαθούν να κόψουν την ηρωίνη? Ή προσπαθούν να μαζέψουν λεφτά για τη δόση τους? Έχει μεγαλύτερο εθισμό απο αυτό??

Πολλούς ξέρω που με οδηγίες- ΄ή και απειλές- γιατρών, έκοψαν τσιγάρο και ποτό (και σοκολάτα ίσως!!:P). Ηρωίνη όμως, όλοι ξέρουν πως θα πεθάνουν αλλά πολλοί δεν την κόβουν καν. Ή την ξαναρχίζουν. Είναι δύσκολο να πολεμήσεις αυτή την εξάρτηση

----------


## maria210800

ΒΑΣΙΚΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΣΚΛΗΡΑ ΝΑΡΚΩΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΗΡΩΙΝΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟΔΡΟΜΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΝΤΙΑ ΠΙΑ.ΜΙΚΡΑ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΑΚΙΑ ΝΑ ΧΤΥΠΙΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΔΡΟΜΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΖΗΤΙΑΝΕΥΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΓΡΙΕΣ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ.ΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΕΛΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΚΑΦΕΙΝΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΞΑΡΤΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΑΠΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΥΧΗ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟΣΟ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΣΕΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΣΕ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΚΑΝ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΩ

----------


## husband

Μια και μιλάμε για ουσίες και εξαρτήσεις θα πώ και για απεξάρτηση από το τσιγάρο.

Καταρχήν είμαι καπνιστής. Όχι πολύ καπνιστής. Πακετάκι. Αλλά μιλάμε 20 χρόνια τώρα δέν έχω μπορέσει από μόνος μού ούτε μισή μέρα να το κόψω.Κατα δεύτερο δεν κάνω διαφήμιση. Απλά ενημερώνω για κλινική απεξάρτησης στο Παπαγεωργίου στη θεσαλονίκη που δουλεύει 8 χρόνια τώρα και δεν το ήξερα. 

Για το τσιγάρο υπάρχουν αυτή τη στιγμή δύο φάρμακα στα φαρμακεία. Δεν μιλάω για τσίχλες και επιθέματα νικοτίνης. Μιλαω για φάρμακα.
Γνωστός μου λοιπόν μετά από μπαλονάκι στην καρδιά συνέχιζε να καπνίζει γιατί δεν μπορούσε να το κόψει. Μπαλονάκι μιλάμε. Οι γιατροί τον καραέκραζαν αλλά αυτός δεν μπορούσε με τίποτα να το κόψει. Ε λοιπόν πήρε το παλιό (όχι αυτό το καινούριο που πρέπει να είναι καλίτερο) και δύο μήνες τώρα όχι απλώς δεν κάπνισε. ΔΕΝ ΗΘΕΛΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΠΝΙΣΕΙ. ΄Το λέει και το φυλάδιο μέσα .Για άγνωστους λόγους μειώνει την επιθυμία για κάπνισμα. Πέρα από την υποκατάσταση της νικοτίνης. ΄
Για αυτά τα φάρμακα έμαθα από το Παπαγεωργίου στην θεσαλλονίκη από τον γνωστό μου. Εχει ειδική κλινική εκεί απεξάρτησης. Κλινική.Βλακείες. Ένα δωματιάκι και μια (ψυχολόγος πρέπει να ήταν) γιατρέσσα. Έκανα λοιπόν 400 χιλιόμετρα συμπληρωσα ένα ερωτηματολόγια και μου έδωσε και εμένα τα χάπια. Εμένα μου έγραψε τα καινούρια. Αυτά λέει είναι καλίτερα. Θα φανεί όταν τα πάρω θα σας πώ. Πάντως ο αδερφός μου πήρε και αυτός τα παλιά από το φαρμακείο (τα γλύτωσε τα τζάμπα 400 χιλιόμετρα αυτός) και μέχρι στιγμής ένας μήνας τώρα κομένο το έχει το ρημάδι) Σημειωτέον μέχρι και βελονισμό στο αυτί είχαμε κάνει με το καρντάσι για το ρημάδι. Και έπιασε για είκοσι μέρες. Και είχαν πει αυτοί με το βελονισμό να πάμε για δωρεάν δεύτερο βελονισμό αλλά τότε δεν το πήρα απόφαση. Πάντως για να είμαι δίκαιος 20 μέρες χωρίς τσιγάρο εγώ που άμα φορτώνω παίζω το μπασκετάκι μου κρατώντας με το αριστερό το τσιγάρο δεν το πίστευα ότι γινόταν.
ΤΕΣΠΑ αυτά για το τσιγάρο και τα δύο φάρμακα που γνωρίζω. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται τηλεφωνάκι στο Παπαγεωργίου και ζητάς την κλεινική απεξάρτησης από το τσιγάρο.Αν δε βγάλετε άκρη στα φαρμακεία. Ειδαλιώς εδώ είμαστε.

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by husband_
> Η πίο εθιστική ουσία είναι η ουσία που περιέχεται στην σοκολάτα. Το ποσοστό χρήσης της είναι 100% του πληθυσμού της γής. Η εξάρτηστη σε αυτή τεράστια (κανείς δεν μπορεί να φανταστεί ένα κόσμο χωρίς την απόλαυση της σοκολάτας). Οι δε *παρενέργειες*  θα ανακοινωθούν σε 30 χρόνια όταν θα έχουμε ξεμπερδέψει με το τσιγάρο (ένα ένα μας τα βγάζουν τα φασούλια).


ε;

----------


## husband

Το τσιγάρο υπάρχει ακόμα γιατί οι φαρμακοβιομηχανίες κέρδιζαν πολλά από το να γιατρεύουν άρρωστους από το τσιγάρο. Όχι γιατί δεν υπήρχαν τα φάρμακα. Τώρα όμως παραέγινε. ο κόσμος βαρέθηκε. Σιχάθηκε. Άλλαξε στάση. Και τσουπ νάτα τα φάρμακα. Και θα κερδίζουν πάλι από τα φάρμακα απεξάρτησης. 
Προσωπικοί συνιρμοί σε ώρα οίστρου!!!!
Να δείς τι σουχω για μετά (Στίχοι από άγνωστο αυτήν την ώρα στον εγκάφαλό μου τραγουδιστή)
Έρευνες για την σοκολάτα δεν έχω ακούσει ακόμα
Συμπέρασμα των ανωτέρων σκέψεων ...
Κάτι μου μυρίζει με άλλες αθώες ουσίες. Λες να είναι η σοκολάτα???? Κατά 99.9999999% όχι . Αλλά αν είναι τότε έχω δίκιο. 

Καλά ακροβασίες που κάνω (με παραδέχομαι)

----------


## raphsssodos

ο εθισμός στο σεξ πιάνεται;

υγ:αμάν με τις ουσίες.

----------


## husband

Από μέρες ήθελα να πώ για την σεξουλίνη.....lol!!!!!
Ακούω και στην Πάνια \" ΤΟ θέλω, Το θέλω, Το θέλω\" και λέω αμάν χαμπάρι μας πήραν. Εθισμένος λέειιιιι. Πάντως αυτός ο εθισμός κάνει καλό.

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by husband_
> Από μέρες ήθελα να πώ για την σεξουλίνη.....lol!!!!!


σε πρόλαβα!

----------


## husband

Καλά που με πρόλαβες γιατί έλεγα δεν μπορεί μόνο εγώ να βλέπω αυτή την ουσία για ΠΙΟ εθιστική από όλες. Είμαι και κομάτι ντροπαλός σε κάτι τέτοια θέματα. Αλλά αφού δεν είμαι μόνος νιώθω πως μπορώ πλέον να τραγουδήσω.
\"το θέλω το θέλω το θέλω πολύυυυυυυ\"
Άντε βρε σε καλό να μου βγεί το γέλιο στις 03:11

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by husband_
> Είμαι και κομάτι ντροπαλός σε κάτι τέτοια θέματα. Αλλά αφού δεν είμαι μόνος νιώθω πως μπορώ πλέον να τραγουδήσω.
> \"το θέλω το θέλω το θέλω πολύυυυυυυ\"



χαχαχαχαχαχα σημείωσες τώρα

----------


## maria210800

ρε το\'χω αναγκη πολυ λεει χαααχχαχαχ.καλα το σεξ οπως λεει και η θεοπουλα δεν κοβεται χαχαχα

----------


## 8odwris

http://clubs.pathfinder.gr/Apeksartisi18ANW__

ME εκτιμηση Θοδωρης

----------


## husband

Χωρίς παρεξήγηση Θώδορα γράψε και δύο γραμές ώστε να καταλάβουμε τι είναι αυτό το site ώστε όσοι έχουν ενδιαφέρουν να το ψάξουν περισσότερο.

----------


## maria210800

και ομως πολυ ενδιαφερον σαιτ.το κακο ειναι παιδια οτι ολοι εμεις που καπνιζουμε πινουμε οσοι κανουν πρεζα κτλ ξερουμε ολοι τις παρενεργειες και το τι κακο κανουμε αλλα κανενας μας δεν κοβει τη ρημαδα την συνηθεια του.ομως βλεπω και απο την δικη μου κατασταση οτι ειται ειναι μικρο ειτε ειναι μεγαλο το κακο στο κοψιμο το ιδιο ζορι βαραμε.ποσες φορες εχω πει να κοψω το καπνισμα ουτε που θυμαμαι ποσες φορες τα καταφερα ομως?καμιααααααα.αυτο ειναι το κακο οτι αν δεν αναπνεω τσιγαρο αλλα οξυγονο κατι παθαινω

----------


## husband

H μία ουσία είναι η βαρενικλίνη στο σκεύασμα της pfizer CHAMPIX (αυτό είναι και το τελευταίο σκεύασμα από τα δύο) για το άλλο αύριο η απάντηση (πρέπει να ρωτήσω το καρντάσι). 
Πάντως εγώ ακόμα να τα ξεκινήσω. Φοβάμαι πως δεν θα δουλέψουν σε εμένα γιατί δεν είμαι σε φάση να περάσω και πολλά πολλά αγχωτικά και στερηντικά. Πάντως θα επανέλθω με νεότερα μόλις τα δοκιμάσω.

*Βεβαίως και καθότι ακόμα ούτε τα έχω ανοίξει και δεν έχω ιδέα από παρενέργειες κλπ κλπ και γιατρός δεν είμαι επιμένω πώς*



> _Originally posted by husband_
> ..... Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται τηλεφωνάκι στο Παπαγεωργίου και ζητάς την κλεινική απεξάρτησης από το τσιγάρο.Αν δε βγάλετε άκρη στα φαρμακεία.


EDIT βλέποντας το κατωτέρο μύνημα της maria ξέχασα να τονίσω και διορθώνω τώρα λέγοντας ότι * ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΦΑΡΜΑΚO*

----------


## maria210800

παιδια εμενα μου εχουν πει οτι τραβας μεγαλο ζορι και εχουν παρενεργειες στα νευρα αγχος και διαφορα αλλα μονο με την συμφωνη γνωμη των γιατρων μας να το παρει καποιος αν το κανει

----------


## Φοίβη

Θα σας πω κι εγω την ταπεινή μου γνώμη. 
Νομίζω οτι το το πόσο εθιστική είναι μια ουσία δεν έχει να κάνει με την ίδια την ουσία αλλά με το άτομο που την χρησιμοποιεί. Για μένα ο εθισμός ξεκινάει από το μέσα του κάθε ατόμου. Εκεί υπάρχει το πρόβλημα. Κάποιοι λένε οτι είναι οργανικό, κάποιοι της ψυχής. Δεν ξέρω τι είναι. Ξεκινάει από μέσα. Απλά, η κάθε ουσία έχει διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα στον οργανισμό, απευθύνεται και καλύπτει διαφορετικές \"ανάγκες\".΄Για παράδειγμα, άλλες ουσίες(ή συμπεριφορές) δημιουργούν αίσθημα κορεσμού, σε \"γεμίζουν\".Άλλες αίσθημα διέγερσης, σε \"ανεβάζουν\". 
Απο κει και πέρα ο καθένας κολλάει με αυτό που του καλύπτει πιο αποτελεσματικά την κάθε ανάγκη και ίσως και αυτό που τον τραβάει περισσότερο λόγω περιβάλλοντος και ιδιοσυγκρασίας. Έτσι πιστεύω εγώ και αυτή είναι η προσωπική μου άποψη, δεν μιλάω τεκμηριωμένα δηλαδή.
Και πάλι, απο τη δική μου εμπειρία και εξάρτηση, θα πω οτι κατά τη γνώμη μου η εξάρτηση εξυπηρετεί ΄την φυγή από τον εαυτό και την ζωή. Υπάρχει μέσα μου ένα κενό. Είναι βαθιά μέσα μου και δεν μπορώ να ξεφύγω από αυτό, είναι κομμάτι μου. Το αποφεύγω με την εξάρτηση. Χάνομαι σε άλλες πραγματικότητες, σε \'αλλες αισθήσεις, πάω αλλού, για να μην μείνω εδώ, αγκαλιά με αυτό το κενό που δεν υποφέρεται!

Φιλάκια!

----------


## gramle

Εγω πιστευω πως αν θελεις να κοψεις το τσιγαρο το κοβεις. Και εγω καπνιζω σαν φουγαρο, λεω πως θελω να το κοψω αλλα στην πραγματικοτητα δεν θελω. Ειναι το στηριγμα μου σε μια δυσκολη φαση, σε μια στιγμη αμηχανιας και σε πολλα αλλα. Αν ηθελα πραγματικα να το κοψω θα το εκανα. Γιατι δηλαδη σου λενε πως εχεις καρκινο και το κοβεις μαχαιρι? Ολα στο μυαλο μας ειναι. Ετσι δεν ειναι? Λεω τωρα εγω.... Και εσυ hus γιατι δεν παιρνεις τα χαπια? Γιατι φοβασαι κατα βαθος πως θα σε βοηθησει να το κοψεις και στ\' αληθεια δεν θελεις

----------


## Helena

με κίνδυνο να φανώ σκληρή- ίσως -θα πώ..πως σε αυτό που συζητάτε(διακοπή καπνίσματος)
δεν υπάρχει δεν μπορώ αλλά δεν θέλω.
τώρα γιατί δεν θέλουμε να το κόψουμε ενώ είναι εις γνώση μας πόοοοοσο κακό μας κάνει είναι μια άλλη ιστορία...

----------


## husband

Dear Helena, 
σε πόσα και πόσα thread αυτού του forum δεν έχει γραφτεί \"θέλω αλλά δεν μπορώ\" με λίγα ή με πολλά λόγια. 
Η απεξάρτηση χρειάζεται και βοήθεια.

Dear gramle,
Surprise....... τα ξεκίνησα. Οριστική ημερομηνία διακοπής καπνίσματος για αυτόν το husband και με την υπογραφή μου είναι η 27/5/2007. Εως τότε και χαπάκι και τσιγαράκι. Αλλά η ημερομηνία έχει υπογραφεί. .....

----------


## e8

Καλη επιτυχία σου εύχομαι !!

----------


## anoiksi

Πιστευω οτι δεν ειναι χρησιμο να ψαχνουμε πιο ειναι πιο βλαβερο.Το ζητημα ειναι πως να κοψουμε το βλαβερο,οσο και αν ειναι αυτο.Οσο για τον εθισμο, πιστευω οτι μπορεις να ξεφυγεις με τεραστια προσπαθεια, φτανει να εισαι καλα ψυχολογικα και να εχεις δυναμη,επιμονη και υπομονη.Εχω την πεποιθηση ομως οτι για να κοψεις οτιδηποτε πρεπει να εισαι σε καλη ψυχολογια και να εχεις ανθρωπους γυρω σου που να σε βοηθουν.Ειναι δυσκολο πραγμα και θελει δυναμη.Καλα τα σχολια περι σεξ και σοκολατας!!!!!!!!!!!:)

----------


## melita

Όλα εθιστικά είναι τι να λέμε. Εγώ με το τσιγάρο έχω πάθει τρελή εξάρτηση. Αλλά γνώμη μου το χειρότερο είναι η ηρωίνη, αν αναλογιστούμε τι έχουν κάνει άνθρωποι, πόσο χαμηλά έχουν πέσει για να πάρουν την δόση τους. Οι παράγοντες που συντελούν στο να αρχίσει κάποιος την χρήση είναι πολλοί , αλλά ο κυριότερος νομίζω το περιβάλλον. Δεν ξέρω πως μπορεί να εξαλειφθεί αυτό το φαινόμενο, αλλά είναι κρίμα τόσοι νέοι άνθρωποι να χάνονται τόσο άδικα.

----------


## 8odwris

Η τοξικομανια σαν κοινωνικο φαινομενο δεν αντιμετωπίζεται, η λύση αυτού του τεραστιου προβλήματος περναει μεσα απο την ανατροπή των Κοινωνικο-πολιτικο -οικονομικων σχέσεων που το γεννουν. .............
...........Αντίθετα ομως ο τοξικομανης, σαν ένας άνθρωπος που υποφέρει μπορεί να θεραπευτεί, με την προυποθεση να το αποφασίσει ο ίδιος..............

http://clubs.pathfinder.gr/Apeksartisi18ANW__

----------


## Eagle

Θα πρέπει όμως πέρα από την απόφαση Θοδωρή του χρήστη να υπάρχει και βοήθεια μετά την απεξάρτησή του για την όσο το δυνατόν ομαλότερη επανένταξή του στην κοινωνία. Εδώ ο ρόλος της πολιτεία θα πρέπει να είναι βοηθητικός και όχι απογοητευτικός. Επίσης η κοινωνία θα πρέπει να δεχθεί τον απεξαρτημένο χρήστη, πέρα από φόβους και προκαταλήψεις. Μια βοήθεια είναι η συμβολή της πολιτεία στην εύρεση εργασίας του απεξαρτημένου χρήστη. Τα λεφτά που αλλάζουν χέρια δεν είναι μόνον στο κύκλωμα έμποροι ναρκωτικών, διεφθαρμένοι αστυνομικοί αλλά και πολιτικοί που προγράμματα για επανένταξη των απεξαρτημένων χρηστών αντί να τα διαθέσουν 100% για το στόχο του προγράμματος, ένα μέρος \"χάνεται\" σε τσέπες εκλεγμένων τοπικών αρχόντων και των αυλικών τους. Η ανατροπή αυτού του φαύλου κύκλου απαιτεί την δυναμική αντίδραση των αδικημένων εμπλεκομένων. Η εκμετάλλευση αυτής την κοινωνική ομάδας για προσωπική προβολή ή για οικονομικά προσωπικά οφέλη είναι κάτι που συναντάται. Στο χέρι σας είναι να καταγγέλλετε τέτοια φαινόμενα και \"λειτουργούς\" που σκέφτονται το χρήμα και όχι την κοινωνική τους συμβολή για την αντιμετώπιση της μάστιγας των ναρκωτικών.

----------


## melita

Ας κάναν κάτι να μην υπήρχαν χρήστες... Θυμώνω πολύ με αυτό το θέμα και είμαι κάθετη!!!! Η πρόληψη είναι μηδαμινή και όλοι οι έμποροι έξω να κυκλοφορούν με πανάκριβα αμάξια. Τους συμφέρει να διακινούνται ναρκωτικά γιατί είναι \"εύκολο χρήμα\". Τίποτα δεν σέβονται, ούτε τις ζωές των ανθρώπων , ούτε τα 13χρονα που εθίζονται ,ούτε τον σπαραγμό της κάθε μάνας. Μόνο το χρήμα! Μόνο αυτό! ΖΏΑ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

